# Strange!



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

I applied for gaming and ended up in the adult lounge aswell anyone else?

-


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

LukeC said:


> I applied for gaming and ended up in the adult lounge aswell anyone else?
> 
> -


you seriously just told everyone that out in the open?

Dear natwest, I applied for an overdraft and your bank has for some reason deposited £20.000 into my account aswell.

Any ideas?

Regards


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

andysutils said:


> you seriously just told everyone that out in the open?
> 
> Dear natwest, I applied for an overdraft and your bank has for some reason deposited £20.000 into my account aswell.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

On a serious note, does present a pretty major security bug, I am going to apply for MA now, see if I can get in mod room :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I am going to apply for MA now, see if I can get in mod room :lol:


Lol take cover everyone  :lol:


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

Just pointing it out, idc about the adult lounge.

Half the little gaming kids Inc. me, will be there.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

LukeC said:


> Just pointing it out, idc about the adult lounge.
> 
> Half the little gaming kids Inc. me, will be there.


kiddie p0rn aint allowed in the AL mate, they must be in another room.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

were do i apply for the gaming?


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

you have to apply for a gaming lounge? wtf?


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

ive applied for gaming,

shove that in your face adult lounge t0ssers :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> On a serious note, does present a pretty major security bug, I am going to apply for MA now, see if I can get in mod room :lol:


Im gonna see if i can get in the powder room


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

andysutils said:


> kiddie p0rn aint allowed in the AL mate, they must be in another room.


Oh thats the Chilf section


----------

